# Crazy shot almost off at right angles!!! Help.



## Tiger (Nov 15, 2011)

This issue has been plaguing me for a while. I'm hitting the ball really well then all of a sudden I'm hitting it right almost at right angles to target line and it slices further right. What the hell am I doing? It's driving me mental.


----------



## chris661 (Nov 15, 2011)

Shanking        

Welcome to the world of golf.


----------



## User20205 (Nov 15, 2011)

it sounds like a shank, don't say it too loudly, they are catching 

I went to the range recently, I hit 30 great iron shots followed by 30 shanks in a row. It was very depressing. 

I read a post on here where Bob advises stand back an inch and raise your hands slightly at address (it seems to have worked for me) I've been meaning to say cheers Bob 

It is caused by an extreme swing plane, usually in to out I beleive, however there may be a different cause in your case.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 15, 2011)

I hit one the other day.
Came out of nowhere - went back again just as fast.
No idea..............
1st one for years......


----------



## chris661 (Nov 15, 2011)

Imurg said:



			I hit one the other day.
Came out of nowhere - went back again just as fast.
No idea..............
1st one for years......
		
Click to expand...

I hit them that often I tend not to worry now


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 15, 2011)

I hit a thin shank on Sunday. It went off at 45 degrees, dead flat, hit the ladies tee marker, and shot back past the four of us, into the cabbage about 20 yards behind us. Only supposed to be a 135 yard par three. Lost my tee shot. Never to be seen again. I found another ball though, so I am not the first.


----------



## chris661 (Nov 15, 2011)

murphthemog said:



			I hit a thin shank on Sunday. It went off at 45 degrees, dead flat, hit the ladies tee marker, and shot back past the four of us, into the cabbage about 20 yards behind us. Only supposed to be a 135 yard par three. Lost my tee shot. Never to be seen again. I found another ball though, so I am not the first.
		
Click to expand...

 You trying to copy my shot from Goswick?


----------



## Tiger (Nov 15, 2011)

Shermans...oh dear. Obviously getting too close to the ball at address. I thought it was coming off the toe so stood closer!!! What a weapon 

It was so weird hitting a series of woeful 7irons, switched to 3 wood and Driver and striping it nicely. Never been so confused in my life


----------



## Mattyboy (Nov 15, 2011)

If it is a touch of the dodrells, I make sure that my weight is in the middle of my feet and not towards my toes at address.
Are you sure its them? Is the strike right out of the neck of the (iron) club?


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 15, 2011)

Socket Rockets.

Normally due to the hozel leading the clubface into the ball, the clubface will be wide open.  Try to keep your hands closer to your body and feel as though you are making the toe of the club pass the heel through impact.


----------



## RichardC (Nov 15, 2011)

Only seem to get them on the range. 
Nothing worse than when your hitting the ball really well, and then POW a shank, and another, and then another. By that time people have turned to look to see who has caught the dreaded disease


----------



## Airlie_Andy (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm certainly no expert but if your gripping the club too tightly I believe this leads to an open club face? Could be if your under pressure you tense up and grip too tightly?


----------



## Tiger (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks all for your helpful comments. T


----------



## Imurg (Nov 15, 2011)

Fragger has a wierd way of hitting a shot in that general direction.
Don't think he's ever hit a sh**k, his always come off the very end of the toe of the club - virtually impossible to do but he manages it with any club in the bag.
Genius.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 16, 2011)

RichardC said:



			Only seem to get them on the range. 
Nothing worse than when your hitting the ball really well, and then POW a shank, and another, and then another. By that time people have turned to look to see who has caught the dreaded disease 

Click to expand...

You better not get them at The London Club!!!


----------



## RichardC (Nov 16, 2011)

Thats what I'm worried about. I can imagine the look on Mikes face if I start doing a "Tin Cup" on the range


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Nov 16, 2011)

I hit about 20 of these up the range a few weeks ago. To cure it, I simply stopped going to the range.


----------



## One Planer (Nov 16, 2011)

One of our infrequent playing partners has a reverse shank. Yes! You heard it here first boys and girls.

We've all seen the regular shank that shoots dead right (for a right hander) His shoots dead left.

I don't know how he manages it but he'll stand on the tee, swing at the ball and it will shoot dead left at such an angle it nearly hits him!


----------



## RobbOnTheRock (Nov 16, 2011)

That's crazy stuff......

I hit a couple last night in my garage, the ball coming off the cub at about 45 deg right, bounced past the hoover and smacked into the kids sledge, did it three more times before it disappeared........

I could have sworn that it was coming of the toe of the club or the rounded sole of the hybrid...

Good to know or recognise it as a shank and it's cure.....

Ps I'm not entirely mental, I was only hitting plastic wiffel balls


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 16, 2011)

Tiger, you can now call yourself a true golfer.

Welcome to the club...


----------



## DaveM (Nov 16, 2011)

RobbOnTheRock said:



			That's crazy stuff......

I hit a couple last night in my garage, the ball coming off the cub at about 45 deg right, bounced past the hoover and smacked into the kids sledge, did it three more times before it disappeared........

I could have sworn that it was coming of the toe of the club or the rounded sole of the hybrid...

Good to know or recognise it as a shank and it's cure.....

Ps I'm not entirely mental, I was only hitting plastic wiffel balls 

Click to expand...

Shame. I just had a great mental picture of a golf ball pinging allover the place, and you trying to dodge it. LMAO.


----------



## JustOne (Nov 16, 2011)

strangelybrown said:



			i hit about 20 of these up the range a few weeks ago. To cure it, i simply stopped going to the range.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 16, 2011)

This is now my stock shot. This week I am hitting mainly shanks, with a few fats and thins thrown in just to confuse matters. Golf is done.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 16, 2011)

murphthemog said:



			This is now my stock shot. This week I am hitting mainly shanks, with a few fats and thins thrown in just to confuse matters. Golf is done.
		
Click to expand...

I've perfected the art of shanking too. My semi shank is still a work in progress but the full blown slice is coming on a treat. Making a nice bit of modern art with the ball marks on the side of the bay and wondering if its too late as a Turner pize entry


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 17, 2011)

most common with wedges for me... little flat swings from the inside and wallop, 30ft chip ends up a shank... bugger.


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Nov 17, 2011)

Oddsocks said:



			most common with wedges for me... little flat swings from the inside and wallop, 30ft chip ends up a shank... bugger.
		
Click to expand...

I find if I'm at the range that if I 'warm up' with some chips I'll start shanking everything because I get really flat.


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 17, 2011)

As a drill to fix the Top-Ranks, At the range place a high rubber tee in the mat.  Place balls one inch (2.5 cm) inside the tee and hit the ball while missing the tee.  You will soon work out what you need to do to fix the problem.


----------

